# Little whitehead-like bumps on the back of the arms?



## ishtarmaia (May 30, 2004)

Both of my children have this. It pretty much covers their tricep area. It doesn't seem to bother them, but it feels weird and I ache to pick at it.







: When I have done a little picking (the one time DD let me), they seem like little whiteheads, but they don't get inflamed like a regular pimple, meaning they're not red. I remember my brother having these as a kid and my mom driving him nuts wanting to pick at them. What are they and what causes them? Anyone? TIA!


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I have them also. I read somewhere that is a vitamin A defficiency. Let me do a little search. Be back....
I can't find the article.
I also read that it is considered a type of acne- http://beauty.about.com/od/skinflaws/f/whitebumps.htm

hth


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Sounds like keratosis pilaris.

My DD and I have it.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

My son has it too and I get it sometimes as well. I read somewhere that using lotion with alpha-hydroxy acids in it can help.

And actually, my son gets things like this on his cheeks too. Does anyone know if this is the same thing (Keratosis pilaris)? He's only 6.5 so I can't see how it could be acne??


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

From the link I posted:

Quote:

_It may occur in babies where it tends to be most obvious on the cheeks._


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

Search for keratosis pilaris on here and you'll find a variety of current and recent threads regarding use of vitamin A (natural) and omega 3 to treat KP. Note that I've tried alpha-hydroxy creams in the past with absolutely no success. I don't personally think that KP is something that can be healed form the outside.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have this (keratosis pilaris), always have, and so does my son and my mother and sister and who knows who else. Definitely genetic, very common, and benign. It's a bit of an overgrowth of keratin around the hair follicles. I take cod liver oil or fish oil almost always and in fairly high doses, and haven't seen a change. I will say, as a picker, that it has charms of its own







: , although I don't try it on my kids







.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
I will say, as a picker, that it has charms of its own







:

Glad I'm not the only one







:


----------



## boobjuice (Jul 23, 2006)

I read before it is an Omega-3/6 def.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I have had it since I was a kid, so do my kids and my ex's whole family. I doubt it's a vit A deficiency. I eat crazy amounts of vitamin A's naturally. Always have (when I had the chance). I have started taking Flax oil, but it hasn't helped so far.

My kids and I have this pretty mildly. My doc says it's just exczema or keratosis pilaris. We really have both, probably. The A hydroxy never really worked. Cutting out dairy has cut it down 99%, though.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I've had it since I was a kid. Sunlight helps it clear up, in my case. Exfoliation (scrubbie gloves) also seems to help.

Mine inexplicably cleared up after being GF for a year or so, but it returned with a vengeance during this pregnancy. (And no, it's not dermatitis herpetiformis, a rash which occurs with gluten intolerance.)

My dermatologist told me she felt it was one symptom of detox. I've lost weight with this pregnancy, so I may be shedding toxins with fat. Ah, well, better out (my skin) than in (the baby)!


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

I was actually at the dermatologist on Monday for this. lol

I have keratosis pilaris...and so does Willow. I've had it since I was a little thing. It's a genetic issue (according the the doc) and it has something to do with the follicles being tighter around the hair shaft than normal...then you get build up and all that lovely stuff.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

It could be a gluten allergy. My 7 year old has that every time I give her wheat, which she's gotten a lot lately







: When she doesn't eat it, her skin is super soft and smooth.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle* 
Glad I'm not the only one







:









:









I find that consistent exfoliating helps. And, absolutely, 100%, NOT picking at it.







sigh....back to hair twirling


----------

